# ATV Blade or Bucket?



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone use their ATV for snow removal?? I got a winch for my ATV last year for Christmas and I thought it would kind of nice to get a blade or bucket for the front of it so when it snowed this year it would be easier to just plow the driveway out.

The price difference between a blade and a bucket is only $50, so I was thinking maybe a bucket would be more versitle - thoughts? 

Pros? Cons?

FOM


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

I use a blade to plow snow with my ATV. I never really thought about a bucket. I think a bucket would be more difficult to use when plowing snow.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

I have used the blade on mine for 2 Winters. Very easy to put on and take off. Works great on a sidewalk. Never used a bucket.

Aaron


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Lainee,

I got my ATV w/ a snow plow last month. The last snow we had were about 7-8 inches, it took us less than hour to clear my whole driveway. I got the Polaris glacier II snow plow that snaps on/off in 3 seconds. You and David could come anytime to check it out. It was a blast riding through the snow.

Angelo


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

FOM said:


> Anyone use their ATV for snow removal?? I got a winch for my ATV last year for Christmas and I thought it would kind of nice to get a blade or bucket for the front of it so when it snowed this year it would be easier to just plow the driveway out.
> 
> The price difference between a blade and a bucket is only $50, so I was thinking maybe a bucket would be more versitle - thoughts?
> 
> ...


Go for the blade, 60 inch work's well.. Depending on the make of ATV, Moose and Warn are very good followed by Swisher.

If you have a Polaris, go for there system. It is designed for there product.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a Warn winch (my husband is the best, getting me the toys I want and not diamonds).....I am leaning toward the Swisher line of products as I have a Suzuki.

I was curious does anyone know how easy or difficult it is to remove the mounting kit (stabilization bar)? I also use my ATV for elk hunting and we cover some rough ground and I need all the clearance I can get - not to mention I use it for dog training, too.

FOM


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

FOM said:


> I have a Warn winch (my husband is the best, getting me the toys I want and not diamonds).....I am leaning toward the Swisher line of products as I have a Suzuki.
> 
> I was curious does anyone know how easy or difficult it is to remove the mounting kit (stabilization bar)? I also use my ATV for elk hunting and we cover some rough ground and I need all the clearance I can get - not to mention I use it for dog training, too.
> 
> FOM


Swisher take the most time to remove from what I am told. I have a Warn and it takes about 30 minutes to attach/detach the whole thing. Less if just removing the blade which leaves me plenty of clearance for normal fields, about 8 inches. It is used on a Suzuki 700 King Quad. I do not leave it attached in the summer.
One thing I failed to mention in the first response, the front end of an ATV is really not set up to use a bucket and the weight. Plowing is a bit different. I do suggest chains. It causes the machine to work easier esp in heavy or deep snow.


----------



## FowlDogs (Dec 31, 2004)

Lainee,

I have a PM coming your way.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I've a Suzuki Eiger 400 with a blade and generic mount. When dismounted, it decreases the clearance by about 7/8 inch total, when mounted it is fine, I'm on my second year. More money isn't necessarily better in this case. Buckets are almost useless, they only lift a few inches.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 31, 2007)

I had the Warn on my Polaris.
On and off in minutes.
Typically put it on in December and took it off the end of March.
You really don't need the extra parts flying around below your machine when covering tough country.
Go for the 60". You will have a great time and lots of happy neighbors by the time you have finished playing.


----------

